# not again!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69934

Gonna sound like a right snob here BUT it really winds me up when 
1) He works on MY dream car
2) Spells product names wrong GLASURE etc
3) Uses Feruilcula E11 on it
4) No decent pics AGAIN

End of moan


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't believe the owner was mad enough to let him loose on it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

pot kettle black...

He's not advertising any business name.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm lost for words.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> pot kettle black...
> 
> He's not advertising any business name.


?
Lost me Graham? Not complaining in an advertising for free thread mate!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

:lol: what can you say


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hes such a gipo blagger, he recons "he did paint correction but the light died" [email protected] fast worker for a fat git seen as the floor is still wet from the wash down, and its not exactly cold lately is it lol, sorry but bull sh!ting winds me up,


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

IN his defence James, I think those pics are post wash, pre correction. Or that's how I read it anyway. But your last post made me laugh, oh so much!!

You gotta admit, this place would be a lot less entertaining without Gav. I'm just waiting for him to make a website where he states he is one of the top detailers in the country!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69934
> 
> Gonna sound like a right snob here BUT it really winds me up when
> 1) He works on MY dream car
> ...


Why moan about it chap? As far as I can see, it's just pure entertainment. So what if he doesn't do it right. In my eyes, that just makes me look all the better! As far as I am aware, Gav makes no attempt at calling himself a 'detailer.' His business is called primrose valet.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hes still a plank that talks a load of Sh!t, gets away with posting as a business and basicaly irritates the [email protected] out of me.

On his last one the Audi A6 the beading pics where taken after the wash and final pics, (some one looked through them and the time stamps  ) not me i might add, hes full of [email protected] if you wash a car just say, "i washed this car" dont try to blag it as a detail, it would take a long time to detail a car that size trust me 

If you have not noticed im in a bad mood tonight


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> ?
> Lost me Graham? Not complaining in an advertising for free thread mate!


True, but honestly this place is like a desperate housewives series with *****ing left right and centre. Still he is quite funny as Paul said :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> Hes still a plank that talks a load of Sh!t, gets away with posting as a business and basicaly irritates the [email protected] out of me.


Loads of people do it you cant just single him out (although i know thats not what your doing).


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Hes still a plank that talks a load of Sh!t, gets away with posting as a business and basicaly irritates the [email protected] out of me.
> 
> On his last one the Audi A6 the beading pics where taken after the wash and final pics, (some one looked through them and the time stamps  ) not me i might add, hes full of [email protected] if you wash a car just say, "i washed this car" dont try to blag it as a detail, it would take a long time to detail a car that size trust me
> 
> If you have not noticed im in a bad mood tonight


so's Grizzle JOKING Graham before you get the ****:wave:
Personally I thought it looked pretty clean coming out of the garage so I reckon he's just washed the thing and is relying on NSX and Glasure (spelt wrong so it wont help searches for Z Glasur) to show him up, when in fact all he's done is show himself up.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Its just going to end up as a Gav bashing thread and end up deleted anyway, probably by the time i get up in the morning to do my first detail of the day with fairy liquid wash and wire wool clay bar:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> so's Grizzle JOKING Graham before you get the ****:wave:


LMAO!!! I Just have a dry sense of humour it doesnt come accross well on the net lol.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Haha - I think James is on to something! Those pics were all taken at 8:30pm. So unless he's worked late late into the night, then I suspect those were final pics, and in actual fact all he'd done was wash it down. The pic in the drive was taken AFTER the ones of it on the road.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Loads of people do it you cant just single him out (although i know thats not what your doing).


Im the biggest blagger you will ever meet pal:tumbleweed:

But im good at it


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I like him.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

He's a canny bloke! He's just an idiot.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

My dogs left nut has probly got a higher IQ that that idiot


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its ****** guys i dont care what anyone says he can write a million words about the latest sh1t heap he has bought but cant write about a car he has cleaned total ******, BAN THE LAZY GIT


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Its ****** guys i dont care what anyone says he can write a million words about the latest sh1t heap he has bought but cant write about a car he has cleaned tota


Ive checked in here quickly and on the thread and i am pleasantly surprised its turned around as it never looks good when theres a bashing session, especially when the pro's are involved.

But Robbie does have a very accurate point above


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im not to fussed what it looks like, im not going to be all nicey nicey just to impress potential clients, i dont get many off here any way, and most of mine have enough brain cells to see that thread is a total and utter load of bullsh!t, i love the other side of things where people post on there to try and look better than others, but i dont see them saying the car looks good do you,

I say what i feel and thats that, by being nice to the guy you make him think hes doing good, 

And another thing he is making it clear he dose it for a living and what he charges, how come he gets away with it and others get smashed and banned for it? you boys treat him like a baby its a [email protected] joke


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Holy CRAP. That thread has totally gone off on one now. I'm not posting in it anymore.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

*Im not to fussed what it looks like, im not going to be all nicey nicey just to impress potential clients*

to be honest James, I'd be more worried about posting "nice work" and clients thinking you thought his work was good!

the point he made about learning disability is crap, doesn't take much to post "before" and "after" in front of pictures. seems very literate when it comes to camping holidays, nights out and ****ty old bangers!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice to see Alex L can back stab. and now Gav has the Thanks button jammed up his a$$. He only mentioned learning difficulties to get away with it and now everyone wants to wrap him up in cotton wool, it makes me mad.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^true Robbie, very true


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

and to think, they all love Alan Sugars straight talking in "the apprentice" so much....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just posted my final thoughts on there and wont be posting anymore about Gav and his so called valeting my 7 year old has more skill than that muppet.

EDIT: What really winds me up the most is that people try to help him and he chooses to ignore i am so wound up right now i would love to find him and Alex L and give them both a good slap.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That thread needs locking down before the divide its forming grows any further... Gav's seen what he needs from it I'm sure, the rest of us dont need to see any more, so lock it down and let it fall away into the depths of nothingness 

Chaps, I understand this must **** the hell out of you... I mean, hell, if I got a chance to work on that, I'd have filled my 2Gb memory card with pics!!! And it would have had a write up that would have taken me a good hour or ten to write... but that is me, that would be you as well.

And believe me, I know that one shouldn't be posting all nicey nicey comments on a thread which if I am being frank, my 10 year old niece could have constructed better... but, some of the responses in the thread were in my humble opinion (which isn't worth much on its own) harsh without being overly constructive. I can see why folks wrote them, god its frustrating that he is offered help, Iain has given him one-to-one, and he still posts the threads he does... Yes, I can see that many of us are now thinking why bother offering help, why waste time being constructive when nobody is listening... I see where folks are coming from...

But right now, the thread gives a bad impression from all sides of the coin: from the OP, to the tantrum, to the harsh comments, to the *****ing which then ensued... I know all that posted in the thread stand by their comments, but this thread was always going to end this way... And its damn hard to just sit back and let the thread slide - the thread does give a bad impression from a detailing perspective, but alas, so do some of the comments in it...

Now I have not met many of the professional detailing community, but of those I have met or had dealings with, I can safely say you are not a bunch of arrogant to$$ers with your heads so far up your own jacksies you are strangling yourselves. But folks reading these posts from an independant angle could certainly be forgiven *on these posts alone* from thinking this is so, and I guess this is what has upset me the most about that thread. Chaps, for all the joking banter that goes on, you must be a decent set of blokes! For all the advice many of you give, you must be a decent set of blokes... But some aggressive posting can make you come across very badly indeed for someone who doesn't know you - professional or not. I know you want to esnure your businesses aren't linked in any way to this style of detailing/valeting/call it what you like... But your posts in the Studio do that alone, without the need to publically distance yourselves from it in the thread like that one.

Hope that rambling makes some sense... I'm not against the constructive criticism posts, I'm not against the viewpoints held on that thread - we're all entitled to them.... But in the heat of the moment, remember that aggressive posting (well meant or not) is going to send off all the wrong impressions as well....


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I haven't even posted on it, don't want to really but imho it would be better off being removed totally. Doesn't set anyone off in a good light.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its not easy trying to stay away from the keys i have been to detox and all sorts but when Gav puts a car up i just see red and fly for the keyboard smashing through anything that stands in my way :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Has Nath pissed L200 Steve off lately


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope, Steve isnt that sort of person. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Valet Magic said:


> Has Nath pissed L200 Steve off lately


Steve was simply comparing a similer style of posting i.e. afters only and used a top flight detailer as the comparison in which nobody slated him.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> That thread needs locking down before the divide its forming grows any further... Gav's seen what he needs from it I'm sure, the rest of us dont need to see any more, so lock it down and let it fall away into the depths of nothingness
> 
> Chaps, I understand this must **** the hell out of you... I mean, hell, if I got a chance to work on that, I'd have filled my 2Gb memory card with pics!!! And it would have had a write up that would have taken me a good hour or ten to write... but that is me, that would be you as well.
> 
> ...


Dave you have saved me 20 minutes of my life by actually typing almost to the word what I wanted to say - thanks! Imo that post should also go into the public section.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

How on this earth can you compair Gavs post to Nathans with the 3 cars a full set of pics on the aston, then as he said just added the other pics ot that post as he did not have many, its not quite the same, Sorry but this place has gone **** up and the only people who had the nuts to say what they thought where Robbie and Nath,


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^I was not aware the pics were an 'add on' but either way will think twice about posting some 'after only' pics I have at the moment!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

you might want to remove his prices from that thread too  unless Gav is a pro supporter?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> you might want to remove his prices from that thread too  unless Gav is a pro supporter?


Woah there chap 

GazW (a dw supporter when I last looked) asked him directly (as a wind up)and he answered.

What do we do lol????


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Same as you would any one else, delete them, its not fair the way you treat other non DW supporters, then let him get away with it  ONE RULE FOR ALL


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOl but a dw supporter baited him and made him 'advertise'!

Can't have it both way James!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> LOl but a dw supporter baited him and made him 'advertise'!
> 
> Can't have it both way James!


Bann Gaz along with PMV and the detailing WORLD would be a better place for all

that was a joke, but i still feel you let him do it to p!ss the people that pay off as much as posable, i have no remorse for PMV he should be treated as any one else, dam imagine if Haxy posted a price the guy would be :devil: and banned before his fingers touched the key board, its a view i am sticking by, and you know its a fact


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

James yes your right the price should be deleted, hell the whole thread should be and will be! , but surely you must see the ironry here!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The irony is this place is called "DETAILING" world and some retard posts pics of a coso style car wash on a legendary car and then we get looked down at for setting him straight, come on between us in here who believes that was anything more than a wash?

Time stamps on pics? 


Every time he posts his prices on every job he posts, even if there baited up others still get a E-Slap for it


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the point Brazo is making is that its GAZ W who asked him..... Not just any old bod. 

It amazes me how one bloke and four pictures can create such controversy... I mean this thread is hitting 6 pages...! 

If Gavin posts his work up and advertises then yes I wholeheartedly agree that the said post should be moderated.... However, if one of the "pros' baits someone into posting pricing your saying I should still moderate that too?? I guess what your also saying is that DW should ban Gaz for 7 days for baiting another member as thats breaking the rules too??

Its not an easy job being a mod.... 

Johnny


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

evening. 

i gather someone had a go at what i said in that thread?

I welcome any inspection of my work first hand.. after all the before and afters i have done i think i have proved what i can achieve so the odd post where i dont have time take lots of pics can slide by i feel... and like i said.. i didnt create a separate thread for them... just posted them along with the main correction post.

Wouldnt mind a copy of what L200 steve said... whoever the 7uck he is.

End of the day i was slating gav for his work ethic and the fact he cant prove the results he gets... just like im about to slate the guy who posted pics of the zonda and didnt show any correction shots...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> evening.
> 
> i gather someone had a go at what i said in that thread?
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone was having a go at your posts per se, the detail where your tagged another onto the end was cited as an example for comparison is all... And we all know what you are capable of, but thats not _really_ what a lot of this has become about, but rather the tone of some of the posts made towards Gav and I think Steve and others were looking to bring balance to the thread rather than anything else... Not balance as in giving praise, but balancing the rather negative tone to a more constructive one.

I may see The Showroom a little differently to many here, but for me its a place for enthusiasts to post up what they achieved, be that from a wash or whatever... Now where Gave falls down is in his claiming it was a detail and also his "advertising", which is a tricky and thorny issue and one that makes me glad I'm not moderating it!!! But The Showroom is a place for encouragement and constructive criticism in my eyes - not saying everything's a great job, but being constructive with the criticism... Had the same post ended in The Studio, my response would likely have been far different as that is the place where you truly expect to see spot on work and well written/pictured threads...

As mentioned above in my previous post, its understandable what peeves you, but is it not best to just let this one go now, rather than continuing to fight over what at the end of the day really isn't going to affect your businesses I'm sure.

With regard to who L200 Steve is.... well, he's certainly one of the detailers I hold in very high regard for his skill


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> However, if one of the "pros' baits someone into posting pricing your saying I should still moderate that too?? I guess what your also saying is that DW should ban Gaz for 7 days for baiting another member as thats breaking the rules too??
> 
> Its not an easy job being a mod....
> 
> Johnny


Begs the question "is Gaz at the age of 14 still going to school a "pro" " maybe he should be classed as a supporter :tumbleweed: after all its not like hes full time ? IMO no

Saying ban Gaz was a joke, but if you do, then ban him for more than a week, maybe a year  That was also a joke seen as you guys cant tell the diferance very well 

I understand its hard to mod and there is a lot of bull Sh!T to get through and you need to do it with out pi$$ing people off but your pi$$ing off a whole bunch of paying members by letting PMV GAV post his prices an by letting him get away with it your going to be:

A) pi$$ing off all the other non supporter members you gave a telling to about it

B) giving others that dont know better the idea it is ok to do the same

IMO its not a hard one and this is not the first time i have mentioned this about that member, having learning difficulties is not an excuse, he manages to read all the comments about him ok, so he can read the [email protected] RULES TOO:thumb:

None of that is a pop at any one mod pro or anything else, im just saying what i see you keep letting him get away with that then soon enough we are going to have all sorts of hillbilly hand car washers turning up doing the same


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps , we will live and learn by this thread this time but I will act myself next time and Ban whoever i feel is out of line and this will apply to those that Bait as well, As we have said in the past there is no need to go onto a thread and start an arguement etc etc .. please use the report button or pm one of the mods or myself !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

IMO for what it's worth,

PMV's work has no bearing on any of the pro's and I have yet to see him turn out a decent job, there isn't one member on the forum that would recognise him as offering a half decent detail.
I personally associate him with being the man that get's stuck on roof's,buys old bangers to turn profit on and grim suicidle camping holidays.

All this being said his work only reflects poorly upon himself and any guest viewing the forum would soon pick this up from the posts generated from his threads.
I find his threads nothing more than pure entertainment value as simple as that.
I have more than enough work on and this is why I'll concentrate on my own thing and promote myself in a professional manner on an open forum.

I don't wish to see him banned but a warning would be appropriate.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Wouldnt mind a copy of what L200 steve said... whoever the 7uck he is.


Nathan old chap, I really hope that's a joke. Steve's work is the equal of virtually every pro on here and what he doesn't know about abrasives isn't worth knowing, period.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nathan trust me L200 was not having a pop at your work, and as for who the 7uck he is that's only showing your naievity.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Nathan old chap, I really hope that's a joke. Steve's work is the equal of virtually every pro on here and what he doesn't know about abrasives isn't worth knowing, period.


Steve is the whole reason I ended up on this forum and one of the reasons I got into detailing. I'm baffled as to how someone can be a member of this board and not know who Steve is!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> I'm baffled as to how someone can be a member of this board and not know who Steve is!


Steve who? :lol: Have to say the guy is a bit of a DW legend


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Steve is one of only a handful of people i call an absolute professional, both as a person and a detailer. His knowledge of paint/abbrasives is virtually unrivalled. He is also someone i am honoured to have as a friend and detailing teacher.

*Nathan, you know who Steve is, as hes the guy you pm'd loads in the past asking for tips, tricks and more info on the techniques he used in the details he posted on DW!! *

It will do you well to remember all the help and advise you received from DW members in the past when your business was struggling :thumb:

(Im not having a pop at you Nathan as i have seen you develop into a talented detailer and like your write ups etc, i just think we all need to respect one another a bit more, and stop the bickering thats becoming more prevalant on the forum, it is only wax after all!!) :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

fair enough.

cant say i remember pm'ing steve all the much but maybe i have had 1 too many late night details. 

My wording of my post could yet again have been better and it came after a 21 hrs work day followed by a 3hr drive to my next customer. so i was already a bit grouchy to say the least.

like i said i didnt see what he put but it sounded like someone was questioning my work.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

It's OK Nathan - Steve's one of the few on here who I genuinely look up from a hobbyist perspective. Could be why I jumped on you so apologies mate.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

yep we all have days like that nath. I think as long as all the guys who detail for a living concentrate on making their business's a success for them, then all will be well


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Group hug, feel the love :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^ thought you said grope hug :lol: keep your hands to yourself


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> ^^^ thought you said grope hug :lol: keep your hands to yourself


:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> ^^^ thought you said grope hug :lol: keep your hands to yourself


:lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> As mentioned above in my previous post, its understandable what peeves you, but is it not best to just let this one go now, rather than continuing to fight over what at the end of the day really isn't going to affect your businesses I'm sure.


Exactly.

I am going to voice out here, and accept the consequences, if there should be some. This is only aimed at a couple of folk, but I don't really give a toss anymore.

Some of you guys are the biggest b1tches on this forum, it's pathetic.

Sometimes I see comments as jealousy and sometimes they are just down right rude. It's not just towards Gavin too, others can be shamed, including mods.

Yes, Gavin does seem to be short of a few braincells, but what is the big problem...who cares what he posts up, as Rob says, it is entertainment. He does not harm your business, and has not offened you, imo.

I appreciate, that most have tried to help him, and he clearly hasn't taken much on board, so what.

His threads only turns into a slang fest when some supporters stick their 2p,or even fiver in!

Give all the b1tching a bloody rest 

Now, Nathan, I like your Detail posts, and your work is quality...but, your attitude is one of the worst on the forum, sort yourself out.

You always come back with some pishy excuse about the way you voice your opinion on posts. Whatever 

Good day.

Mark.

(End my subscription, if it is deemed necessary).


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Cor dear have a laugh girls, i love the way people try to make them self look all above it, when if you really where you would not have posted in the first place 


Iv put my point in and its fair, he lies about what hes done on jobs and is aloud to get away with posting that he dose it as a business and what he charges any one else would get, banned and slammed for that.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

james b said:


> Cor dear have a laugh girls, i love the way people try to make them self look all above it, when if you really where you would not have posted in the first place


I am not trying to look above it. I have had a laugh out of some of his threads.

At the end of the day, why is it such a big deal.

You can't and won't make people pay the subscription.

At some point, most have said "client" or "owner" etc, big deal.

It is obvious even if you don't say you are a full time detailer, or state the above words that you do cars for money/business/survival, just look in the showroom.

We have paid to have banners etc, and post in a "special" section, but did not pay to have every other persons posts corrected for one word. It makes no difference to the Supporters businesses.

I won't be paying next year, as I am only part-time, and paid up since I was doing a few cars, because I felt I had to.

But, like Zym0l... if I don't say I detail as a business/etc (but still registered), there is nothing anyone can do about it, I am just another person in the inferior Showroom.

There is a very strong, them and us feeling to the place, and that has only been generated by supporters imo.

Having a supporter tag means nothing, you are no more special, and should not get away with cheap digs and the like.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

NO ONE ELSE gets away with stating what they charge for the job UNLESS THEY ARE a supporter, i dont give a to$$ if every one is aloud to say it, but some non sups get blazed for doing it then he just gets left to go about it? work that out, im not interested if your full time part time or what ever it makes no difference to me i have seen just as good if not better from PT as FT detailers, all im making a point of is its one rule for all, but it seems you have the same range of intelligence as PMV and just cant see my point, 

And i dont like Bullsh!ters, you can see full well from his pics and time stamps on them the car was brought out the garage at 8 ish and finished by 8.30 ish, oh full correction that fast, this time next year Rodney  i respect people who tell it for what it is and dont post and take us as mugs


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

James yes gavin almost certaintly lied about what he did, hey he got found out though!

Lieing about the level of detailing you have undertaken is however is not against the rules, I do understand this guy winds you up but truly mate in this case he only posted up what he charged as Gaz asked him. The entire thread has now been deleted - was yesterday in fact.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Fair point, but do you not see my point with if you let him say things like that it makes others think its ok to do the same, then they get a bolock!ng for it, but he dont, it p!sses people off

Im not about to get in a row on a forum, i can stand up to what i say on here face to face and i stand by what i say, im not a keyboard warrior, i dont have the vocabulary for it, i know its tricky for you to deleat posts when some one baits them up, and gaz dont do it again  , the post has gone so who gives a [email protected]?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Exactly! Perhaps this whole thread can rest now and i'll get back to whipping your ass on xbox live


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Man i've missed a pretty interesting thread here.

To be fair, he's doing no harm to anyone, so a Ban is out of the question. 

Yes, he may not listen/take in any advice which is given to him, he's had threads almost as long as Z threads full of advice off some of DW's 'Big Names', tuition of Iain @ FD, and more than enough time to take notice of all this, but still he ignores us. At the end of the day, thats his choice. Yes, its annoying when we've taken the time, to show that we want the best for him, and he doesn't accept it and carries on continuing with his old ways. Its got to the point now where I don't care anymore, I occasionally look through his threads, look at his work, and ask questions etc, but I wouldn't give any kind of advice to him again, as its the kinda reputation he's built up through DW.

Every forum has a select few which are complete twonkers, DW being no exception. Unfortunately we just have to live with them, and hope that one day they will break the rules to suffice a ban of some sort.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Exactly! Perhaps this whole thread can rest now and i'll get back to whipping your ass on xbox live


Ok CHAPS :lol::lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

james b said:


> but it seems you have the same range of intelligence as PMV and just cant see my point.


I do see your point, but I can't see why it upsets you _so_ much.

I don't think he affects the way others feel about posting that they have clients at all.

Most others obey the rules. There are a lot of people on here, and new members join everyday, and yes, they will have to be told what the rules are etc if they can't read.



james b said:


> the post has gone so who gives a [email protected]?


You do, as you are taking what P.M.V says personally, all day, every day.

I have helped you out with sigs etc James, for nothing in return, and wasn't looking for anything. You are a good guy, but don't start talking to me like a piece of trash.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Easy chaps. Don't fall out over this. Thread's gone now.

Pretty please :wave:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> just like im about to slate the guy who posted pics of the zonda and didnt show any correction shots...


i think you should give me a call then nat

i was at a show and had to do it from 9 am till 4 pm with a big crowd around me

also i did state the paint was not bad i did not say the paint was a mess to big my self up ok

also i`m still finding it hard to take good pics of defects with the nicon, as soon as i learn how to use the nicon i will post them up

so nat when i`m doing the koingesegg it will be at the clients so i will have the time to take some good pic`s mate just for you now so then you will be happy

p.s. have a look at my spyker post to see some corection work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> I do see your point, but I can't see why it upsets you _so_ much.
> 
> I don't think he affects the way others feel about posting that they have clients at all.
> 
> ...


I know you have and im one of few who always say thanks for any help im given, but you jumped on your high horse before me, i dont try to put my self above others with all this morral sh!t do i? i know you done some sigs for me and for free and i appreciate it, altho i did offer to pay you every time, i also offered you plenty of advise when you asked IIRR, i do for plenty so dont make out that i owe you, if you wanted some thing for it you would have got it.

That has got nothing to do with it,

How do i take what he says all day every day? he came on here and lied about what he had done to a car and took fellow users for mugs and IMO if your going to take people for mugs you deserve to be mugged off in public your self,

If you want to keep picking at my every comment i will let lose on you too 

EDITED AS I DONT REALLY WANT TO GET BANNED  i like it here


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys we pretty much allow anything goes on this side of the forum but I think this thread has pretty much run its course now so I will lock it before we all fall out with each other - which isn't what DW is about.

Please remember DW is not an entity in itself it is made up entirely of its members, without members DW is simply a domain name. 

Yes those members will not always get on - who does! yes some members will step out of line, but without those members we are nothing:thumb:

Peace, love and all that bollacks

Good night


----------

